# Federal Ammunition use in the M&P 9mm...just a quick question



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So went to walmart, seen they had Maroon Box Federal Ammunition 115gr but with an aluminum case. 
I bought a box cuz it was for 9.97 for 50 rounds.
Just wondering if anyone has shot ammo with the aluminum case in their M&P 9?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes. It is a bit underpowered, so if you have not broken your pistol in, you may experience some malfunctions. Don't worry! It isn't the gun, it's the ammunition. You may experience this with UMC, Winchester White box and the Federal maroon box ammunition. I always try to get at least a 124 grain, but check the fps. Most of these pistols are designed to shoot at least 1180 I believe.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok Cool thanks. All I shot is 115gr nothing bigger yet. Just wanted some cheap ammo. Recently bought this pistol, about a few months ago. Was just wondering about the aluminum case.
I've noticed the heavy grain the more $$$ it gets...just a little....I really want some HP ammo but to pricey. lol


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Since you're talking about the 9mm version, I have an M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" and it has never had any problems with the Winchester White Box 115 grain FMJ target ammo... unless I let it get too dirty, in which case it doesn't matter what is in the magazine.

I have had more inconsistencies with the Federal "maroon" box ammo and don't use it at all for that reason. For the past year, I have been buying my range ammo from a supplier in California. The last time I checked (less that a week ago), they were selling 1000 round bulk lots for under $200 for their reloads and just over $200 for new ammo in the same lot count. Their stuff has been excellent. If y'all want their info, let me know and I'll send it to you.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Since you're talking about the 9mm version, I have an M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" and it has never had any problems with the Winchester White Box 115 grain FMJ target ammo... unless I let it get too dirty, in which case it doesn't matter what is in the magazine.
> 
> I have had more inconsistencies with the Federal "maroon" box ammo and don't use it at all for that reason. For the past year, I have been buying my range ammo from a supplier in California. The last time I checked (less that a week ago), they were selling 1000 round bulk lots for under $200 for their reloads and just over $200 for new ammo in the same lot count. Their stuff has been excellent. If y'all want their info, let me know and I'll send it to you.


That's a dang good deal! Can you give me the supplier? PM

I haven't had any issues with the Winchester either, and I don't recall having used any UMC, but I have read where those two, along with the Federal maroon box (which I have experienced problems with) and a brand called Summit, have been problematic. I think I saw it more recently on Hicock45's testing of the Glock 19 Gen4 where he shot just about every bullet you can buy through the G19. The maroon box and UMC gave him a little trouble until the gun was broken in. After that, it didn't jam with any ammo used.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Please do send me all the info you have. Thanks.


----------



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

and to sum some things up....The maroon box is a walmart special. I've shot the maroon box 115gr fmj brass case before in my M&P9 and no problems. Now Ive accuried a maroon box of 50 rounds with aluminum case. The only difference is the casing.


----------

